# Hamster Cages Ladders - Wire or Plastic?



## PackagePets (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I've been wondering this for a while now but what does everyone prefer in terms of ladders for small animal cages, hamster in specific. I know the plastic can become damaged easily and can be slippery but hamster can trip can fall into gaps in the wire ladders. What is everyone's preference?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I have mice, but prefer plastic or wood


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I use plastic ladders.
Or use those bendy log bridges as a ladder.
Or I use these as they are a great alternative to a ladder
Great deals on small pets toys and accessories at zooplus: Climbing Frame for Hamsters from Natural Wood


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## PackagePets (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts 
It's pretty much that wire ladders are the bane of hamsters everywhere huh?


----------

